
Spies can eavesdrop by watching a lightweight bulb’s variations - SQL2219
https://www.en24.news/2020/06/spies-can-eavesdrop-by-watching-a-light-bulbs-variations.html
======
ViViDboarder
This is a poor quality rewrite of the original wired article it cites:
[https://www.wired.com/story/lamphone-light-bulb-vibration-
sp...](https://www.wired.com/story/lamphone-light-bulb-vibration-spying/)

------
jimrandomh
This article has gone through a machine translation and is full of grammatical
errors.

~~~
jelmazmo
Aha, that's what it is!

I was googling "constructing" (construction/building?) and "select up"/"decide
up" to see if this was jargon.

~~~
yesenadam
> who plans to current their findings on the Black Hat safety convention in
> August

ahh... current = present. Geez..

I looked at another article by the same author. It began:

"One week left till Father’s Day 2020. Time to get severe a few reward for
dad, when you haven’t already discovered one. I printed a present information
a number of weeks again that focuses on client electronics."

------
seesawtron
Reminds me of a 2014 work by MIT on extracting audio signals from vibrations
of objects in a video [0] which I found was truly fascinating. I guess someone
was paying attention to bring this to production mode out of the lab.

[0] [http://news.mit.edu/2014/algorithm-recovers-speech-from-
vibr...](http://news.mit.edu/2014/algorithm-recovers-speech-from-
vibrations-0804)

------
bishalb
Related - [https://youtu.be/FKXOucXB4a8](https://youtu.be/FKXOucXB4a8)

